# axes, swords and knives



## theletch1 (Apr 9, 2004)

The history channel is running a show called Axes, Swords and Knives right now.  It's discussing the history of the above and even went into a swordsmith shop in the Adirondacks to show (roughly) how one was made.  I've always been fascinated by blade smithing.  Anyone know of a smith around the Roanoke, Va area looking for an apprentice?


----------



## Cruentus (Apr 12, 2004)

theletch1 said:
			
		

> The history channel is running a show called Axes, Swords and Knives right now.  It's discussing the history of the above and even went into a swordsmith shop in the Adirondacks to show (roughly) how one was made.  I've always been fascinated by blade smithing.  Anyone know of a smith around the Roanoke, Va area looking for an apprentice?



I saw that special; its an oldie that has been aired before, but still very interesting.

Good luck on finding a bladesmith...they are rare these says.

Perhaps check bladeforums.com, and inquire there


----------

